# Dont Know What to do anymore :(



## CaraK (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm glad to see there are other sufferers of this disease with no cure.I'm 25 and the first time I got it was around 9 years ago in high school.Mine flares up only every few months, but when it does, it lasts a whole week and is extremely painful! I dont really feel that constipated when I get it, it is mainly just pain from the spasms that effects my life. I get relief from a hot bath and painkillers but even the strongest pain killers do not last long, and soon the pain is back. I wake up about 3 times per night in intense pain, and am basically constantly in pain for a whole week... 7 days! Never less.When it strikes, I cannot work, I cannot socialise, I cannot relax and watch tv, and I cannot sleep.I have tried every anti-spazmodic medicine out there, and I take buscopan co for the pain.I really dont know what to do anymore.. I cant believe that in this day and age there is nothing that can be done to stop it.Tomorrow I am going to see a psychiatrist and get some anti anxiety medication in the hopes that this will work- it is my last hope.I feel like nobody understands how painful it is. I dont bother going to normal doctors anymore becuase I feel that they do not understand.Sometimes I feel like cutting myself when I have it because it would ditract from the pain.Oh well.. just felt like sharing my story.


----------



## Hen (Apr 19, 2012)

CaraK said:


> I'm glad to see there are other sufferers of this disease with no cure.I'm 25 and the first time I got it was around 9 years ago in high school.Mine flares up only every few months, but when it does, it lasts a whole week and is extremely painful! I dont really feel that constipated when I get it, it is mainly just pain from the spasms that effects my life. I get relief from a hot bath and painkillers but even the strongest pain killers do not last long, and soon the pain is back. I wake up about 3 times per night in intense pain, and am basically constantly in pain for a whole week... 7 days! Never less.When it strikes, I cannot work, I cannot socialise, I cannot relax and watch tv, and I cannot sleep.I have tried every anti-spazmodic medicine out there, and I take buscopan co for the pain.I really dont know what to do anymore.. I cant believe that in this day and age there is nothing that can be done to stop it.Tomorrow I am going to see a psychiatrist and get some anti anxiety medication in the hopes that this will work- it is my last hope.I feel like nobody understands how painful it is. I dont bother going to normal doctors anymore becuase I feel that they do not understand.Sometimes I feel like cutting myself when I have it because it would ditract from the pain.Oh well.. just felt like sharing my story.


Do you know what triggers your flare ups? It sounds like your IBS is not too bad if you only get flare ups every few months. You must have it under control in between flare ups. You should not rely on meds as they can be addictive.


----------

